# Second lens for first time FF user



## Bokatom (Dec 27, 2012)

I've just ordered a Canon 5d classic and 50mm EF lens as a first try at full frame. I've no other compatible lenses and was wondering what I should buy next. I'm mostly interested in landscapes with some portrait work as well, and I wouldn't mind macro capability for flowers etc. I was looking to spend up to £300 for my next lens, or maybe £500 or a couple of lenses. 

What would your first choices be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zorfunk (Dec 27, 2012)

A Tamron 28-75mm f2.8 would be a great next lens. Grab some inexpensive extension tubes for macro.


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks! I'll look into the lens and the tubes


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 27, 2012)

24-105L + 50mm is a fantastic GP combo. Also 24-105Ls used are not too expensive.


----------



## nvsravank (Dec 27, 2012)

I suggest a 100 mm macro (The non L version) and a 28 F1.8 lens combo. The 24 mm is better but might be just out of reach from a cost perspective. Both of these used should be within your specified range.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 27, 2012)

Ditto for both the EF 28/1.8 USM and the 24-105L lenses. You would be thrilled with both.

I would probably go for the 24-105L first since it covers everything you asked for and is very versatile.


----------



## sdsr (Dec 27, 2012)

Bokatom said:


> I've just ordered a Canon 5d classic and 50mm EF lens as a first try at full frame. I've no other compatible lenses and was wondering what I should buy next. I'm mostly interested in landscapes with some portrait work as well, and I wouldn't mind macro capability for flowers etc. I was looking to spend up to £300 for my next lens, or maybe £500 or a couple of lenses.
> 
> What would your first choices be?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Do you want real macro for flowers or do you just mean you want to be able to do tight/close portraits of flowers? If the latter, and given your mention of portrait work generally, I'm inclined to suggest you blow your two-lens budget on one lens - a 135L (I've no idea what prices are like in the UK, but I paid about that for a used one in the US a few months ago), which is fantastic for portraits and focuses closely enough for the sort of flower shots you may have in mind; all the good things you've likely read about this lens are true, and while in some sense it may seem a somewhat irresponsible recommendation, that combination of that lens and a FF body can create results that are rather special. For a more responsible recommendation, a lens that's both versatile and very good, look for a used 24-105L or 70-200 L. Or add a couple of inexpensive primes such as 28 1.8 + 100 f/2 or 85 1.8.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 27, 2012)

Try this web page

It lists Canon Lens recommendations for all purposes and more.


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 27, 2012)

Whats the web page?



jp121 said:


> Try this web page
> 
> It lists Canon Lens recommendations for all purposes and more.


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 27, 2012)

sdsr said:


> Bokatom said:
> 
> 
> > I've just ordered a Canon 5d classic and 50mm EF lens as a first try at full frame. I've no other compatible lenses and was wondering what I should buy next. I'm mostly interested in landscapes with some portrait work as well, and I wouldn't mind macro capability for flowers etc. I was looking to spend up to £300 for my next lens, or maybe £500 or a couple of lenses.
> ...



Just close ups really, rather than ultra detailed macro shots. I'll look into the 135, that's a good portrait lens as well then?


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the help so far guys, lots of food for thought here!


----------



## SPL (Dec 27, 2012)

the 24-105mm f/4L is great,...price is also great right now!


----------



## jp121 (Dec 27, 2012)

whoops sorry here's the link.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 28, 2012)

jp121 said:


> whoops sorry here's the link.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/



That looks very useful, thanks


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 28, 2012)

Consider the 85mm f/1.8 or (even better) 100mm f/2


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 28, 2012)

Just to have some flexibility, go for the 24-105L. It's a great lens and very reasonably priced. I think if you get another prime you may feel a bit limited. Buy the 24-105, shoot with it for 6 months and then check out your EXIF data and see what focal lengths you're using the most, buy your next prime based on that data.


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 28, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Just to have some flexibility, go for the 24-105L. It's a great lens and very reasonably priced. I think if you get another prime you may feel a bit limited. Buy the 24-105, shoot with it for 6 months and then check out your EXIF data and see what focal lengths you're using the most, buy your next prime based on that data.



That's a very clever idea. The 24-105 is about £600 here in the UK, about $950, and i might be able to stretch to it. How does that compare with US prices?


----------



## jp121 (Dec 28, 2012)

canonrumours home page has US price listings of canon products in the top right hand corner. These prices are ex-state sales tax levies.


----------



## Bokatom (Dec 29, 2012)

jp121 said:


> canonrumours home page has US price listings of canon products in the top right hand corner. These prices are ex-state sales tax levies.



Cheers, if anything they seem more expensive in the US!


----------

